# Bermuda Winterkill and Cold Tolerance.



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

So, with this "Arctic Blast" incoming this weekend for much of us in the eastern US, I'm just a little nervous. They are calling for lows in the single digits!  My Yukon bermuda should mostly pull through, but I wanted to start a thread that could possibly put my mind at ease just a bit in regards to bermuda cold tolerance. I know I can always look at NTEP trials and various tests online, but I would like some homeowners and lawn care experts' opinions and experience with winterkill.

Some questions to consider:

- What percentage of winterkill have you witnessed with your specific cultivar, and what was the low winter temp that caused it?

- Do you think there is a difference in how LOW the temperature is, or how LONG it stays below freezing?

- Are there techniques or amendments you've used on your bermuda that seem to increase it's winter hardiness? (Although I know it's too late for me to try any now )

- In the case of bad winterkill, what steps did you take, if any, to help the bermuda to recover in the spring?

Thanks so much for any and all replies


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

winterkill and bermuda .. interesting those aren't two words i've ever seen used in the same sentence.

Unless Yukon is different than most cultivars, you'll be fine. The grass will go dormant, not die, if it hasn't already and single digit temps are fine. Just continue along as you normally would in the spring, it'll fill in any thin spots that have developed for whatever reason.

If you were to "winter-prep" your bermuda, i'd probably just put down an app of Potassium a month or two before dormancy/first frost.

That's the great thing about bermuda, it really kind of takes care of itself.

just my .02


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I've noticed it seems to be how long it stays cold is the issue. For example, on the north side of the house where the sun can't heat it up. I always raise my height of cut in September to prep for the cold winters. I'm in Georgia. If you have an issue come spring, you either let it fill in on its own, or redid those areas.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

If your location in your message is accurate and if I have the right information, you're pretty far north of the targeted zones/areas for Yukon Bermuda. I lived in Columbus and Cincinnati for years and you couldn't get me to NOT grow Bluegrass  I'm in Texas now with Bermuda and St.Augustine lawns. I called this stuff WEED when I lived in Ohio 

Was this an experiment of yours or was it recommended? Just curious.......


----------



## magoodall65 (Jul 19, 2018)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> I've noticed it seems to be how long it stays cold is the issue. For example, on the north side of the house where the sun can't heat it up. I always raise my height of cut in September to prep for the cold winters. I'm in Georgia. If you have an issue come spring, you either let it fill in on its own, or redid those areas.


Going to agree with @thesouthernreelmower on this one regarding length being a greater contributor to the issue. When I used to work at a golf course they would cover the bermuda greens with traps if the temperature was going to be low enough for a certain amount of time.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> If your location in your message is accurate and if I have the right information, you're pretty far north of the targeted zones/areas for Yukon Bermuda. I lived in Columbus and Cincinnati for years and you couldn't get me to NOT grow Bluegrass  I'm in Texas now with Bermuda and St.Augustine lawns. I called this stuff WEED when I lived in Ohio
> 
> Was this an experiment of yours or was it recommended? Just curious.......


Thanks for all the replies so far!

Interesting about the length of cold. I definitely see the validity in that. It's almost like the dormancy of grasses is "lighter" than that of trees and shrubs, if that makes any sense. Trees take a lot of coaxing from warm weather to break bud, whereas grasses seem to shoot up green at the first sign of favorable conditions, even in the dead of winter.

@Smokindog I will admit having a bermuda lawn around here *on purpose* is pretty rare. But, here's some things to consider before you think I went and threw down bermuda seed (while throwing out my money )

- I've continually monitored winter lows for my exact location for years. Based on the USDA and Arbor Day zone maps, I believe I'm in the coolest part of zone 7. This certainly places me well inside the transition zone. Over the last 10 winters, I've gotten below zero twice, and only by a few degrees. I'm located in the Ohio river valley right on the river itself, which is moderated slightly. You mentioned Cincy and Columbus (I'm further south than Cincy). Since I'm a weather nerd, I know I'm consistently 3-4 degrees warmer than Cincy, and 8-10 degrees warmer than Columbus.

- Why do I want a bermuda lawn? Well, I like how it looks  Cool season grasses just don't appeal to me. They often look thin, especially in summer (KY 31 for example) and in this river valley we have hot humid summers which fries them for at least 3 months anyway. Sure, you could say it's an experiment if you want. But lawncare/landscaping is really fun for me, and I like to try and grow different and unique things, not often seen in my area.

- I specifically selected Yukon bermuda based on cold tolerance, first and foremost. As you can see, on this trait at least, it's still #2, still beating out new varieties such as Latitude 36 and Northbridge. https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/bg13/bg13_18-14f/bg1318ft19a.txt

- My local golf course just spent thousands installing complete new fairways with Latitude 36. They are stunning, and sailed right threw last winter right after being sprigged in the summer, and last winter was brutal. My thermometer read exactly 0 for the low. The course is even located about 20 miles north of me, a bit away from the river. And yes, this does make a difference around here.

So, I hope I've laid a pretty good case for having a bermuda lawn in my area. if not, that's ok, I'll just be the crazy guy who trys. Lol. If you like bluegrass, that's fine of course 

Oh and by the way, I have "marginal" plants growing such as gardenia, camellia, purple heart, monkey puzzle, eucalyptus, shrub palmetto, windmill palm and "waggie" windmill palm. (How's that for crazy? )


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't walk on frozen grass if it can be avoided so as to not cause mechanical damage. Frozen things snap vs bend.

You can always apply blankets to the turf or cover with straw if you want to product it.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

@andymac7

I think growing Yukon where you are is awesome. Where would we be without trials and testing and first adopters?

A local golf course investing in bermudagrass fairways seems to be proof that it's a viable option. If it was me, I'd show up at the course and talk turf with the super.

As far as my personal experience is concerned, we have had significant winterkill here the last 3 years to our centipede lawns (in the unprotected centers), some winterkill on our zoysias, but none on our bermudas.

Last year we had a week of 70 degrees in mid winter, followed by near zero temps and an ice storm.

Raleigh is zone 7b.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Don't walk on frozen grass if it can be avoided so as to not cause mechanical damage. Frozen things snap vs bend.
> 
> You can always apply blankets to the turf or cover with straw if you want to product it.


Good advice @Movingshrub, thanks!

And yes I've wondered about simply spreading straw over grass that's a bit thin or in an exposed location. I drive by some nice zoysia lawns every day, and I've noticed one homeowner completely neglected raking leaves from the fall, and a thick pile of leaves sat on his zoysia for a good while. Well, the other day I drove by and either the wind swept them away, or they decided to finally rake them. And I was shocked to see green zoysia everywhere the leaves had been!


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Haha, agree @jonthepain!

And yes, I've thought about talking to the course superintendent for sure.

I'm surprised you've seen winterkill with zoysia but not with bermuda. Zoysia is oftentimes listed as a full zone hardier, so that's interesting for sure. I'm also surprised people grow centipede, even in your location. From what I've read, it doesn't really have a "true" dormancy, and kills easily with low temps. I would never consider it, and you're only a half-full zone warmer than I am!

But anyway, thanks for the reply!


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I wouldn't put wheat straw down because of the seeds

Lots of centipede lawns here. First winterkill I've seen in 20 years was 3 seasons ago.

Must be global warming.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB1632.pdf

Page 17 - Winter Protection


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> I wouldn't put wheat straw down because of the seeds
> 
> Lots of centipede lawns here. First winterkill I've seen in 20 years was 3 seasons ago.
> 
> Must be global warming.


Yeah good point on the straw seeds. Although I could just fry anything popping up with Celsius I suppose.

Lol yeah global warming I guess. (Let's be careful, people can turn political faster than Trump retaliates on Twitter. :lol: )

But aaaaanywho.... haha, I heard a crazy story from my grandpa that the Ohio river actually froze over here once! That seems insane to me now! But ya know, they used to walk to school uphill in the snow both ways, so. Lol

Ok I'm sorry y'all, I didn't get enough sleep. I will stop typing now


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB1632.pdf

Interesting read

Says temps <20 degrees = total kill

Recommends raking the straw up in spring, and reusing it.

Points out that wheat and straw that germinates won't tolerate low mowing heights.

Around here we use pine straw instead of wheat straw.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Here's the most recent NTEP data on winterkill.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB1632.pdf
> 
> Interesting read
> 
> ...


That is some good info!

I would really have to question the total kill at soil temps below 20. If that's the case then bermuda shouldn't be planted where you are. Lol. If you got into the single digits last year, then you know the soil temps dipped at least to the teens.

That is interesting about the straw. I actually spread a bit of that in my back yard, where I'm actually trying to start zoysia. There is more shade back there, so I figured bermuda wouldn't like it.

And believe it or not I use nothing but pine straw for my mulch . I have planted loblolly, slash and longleaf and they are doing well. I rake up the straw every November and could get half a dozen large trash bag fulls if I wanted. That's funny because I have this thin spot in my bermuda where I decided to throw some straw down, not knowing for sure if it would help or not. Lol.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> Here's the most recent NTEP data on winterkill.


@osuturfman Yeah that's the data on the vegitative varieties only. Yukon is a seeded variety, which is #1 on that list, and #2 on the overall, behind Tahoma 31.

https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/bg13/bg13_18-14f/bg1318ft19b.txt

https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/bg13/bg13_18-14f/bg1318ft19a.txt


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

andymac7 said:


> Some questions to consider:
> 
> - What percentage of winterkill have you witnessed with your specific cultivar, and what was the low winter temp that caused it?


0%, I've been lucky that it doesn't get super cold for extended periods of time here.



> - Do you think there is a difference in how LOW the temperature is, or how LONG it stays below freezing?


Yes, because soil temp is going to be the big factor in your potential winter kill, not air temps. A long 3 week snap at 25F will have a greater influence on your soil temps compared to a 3 day cold snap at 10F.



> - Are there techniques or amendments you've used on your Bermuda that seem to increase it's winter hardiness? (Although I know it's too late for me to try any now )


Some of the covers mentioned will help, but I've never done it.



> - In the case of bad winterkill, what steps did you take, if any, to help the Bermuda to recover in the spring?


Suggestion: Nitrogen, H20 and time. :thumbup:

Some good points made by others, and with you being in Ohio I would think the risk for this to happen is a real thing. I couldn't get those links to pull up on my work PC, but I would guess there is some good science in the text.

Again, I feel that soil temperature is going to be the real factor for the winter kill, not air temperature. The type of soil you have (Clay/Sandy/Loam) will also be a factor in the Soil vs Air temperatures. There is a few websites that track this for farmers, you may try to find one from your area.

I wouldn't worry about walking on frozen Bermuda grass when dormant, it's likely already VERY dormant and shouldn't have any negative results. You'll just be cutting it all off in your scalp this spring.

The plus side to your colder temperatures would be the controversial use of Glyphosate on winter weeds... I would feel much better (but still cautious) about spraying your dormant Bermuda with Glyphosate


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks @Redtenchu!

I'm a little surprised you haven't seen any winterkill at all in your area. The maps put you in the same zone as I am, albeit I'm sure you're on the warmer edge of it.

https://shop.arborday.org/LookUp.aspx?nursery=false&zipcode=74801

I'm guessing every once in a while you'll see single digits, especially with being in the heartland. I could be wrong. I mean, there's been snow on the ground in Brownsville TX before! (look that up, it's pretty crazy).

Anyway, good advice, I appreciate it. I do think I'm gonna try some glyph here the first day I see about 60*.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

andymac7 said:


> The maps put you in the same zone as I am, albeit I'm sure you're on the warmer edge of it.
> https://shop.arborday.org/LookUp.aspx?nursery=false&zipcode=74801


 Interesting, I would not have guessed that.



> I do think I'm gonna try some glyph here the first day I see about 60*.


 To be clear, I would not use it on my lawn (and if you're the same zone I would not suggest it). I've spot sprayed Glyphosate before and had dead spots all over the lawn.

**BUT** That's just my experience, I don't want to spark the Glyphosate conversation again... :lol:


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

I agree it has more to do with soil temps than air temps. Anecdotally, I've heard from colleagues in the transition zone that struggle with winterkill far more on sand rootzones than native soil. Part of that is due to how quickly soil temps can fall/rise on sand rootzones compared to native soil. The other important factor is desiccation due to lack of soil moisture.

The good news is, the snow on the back side of this storm should provide enough cover to insulate and protect your Yukon.

There's actually a few Latitude 36 sports fields around the state right now: Rio Grande soccer, Denison University soccer (Granville), and Columbus Crew practice facility (Obetz). I'm working with a high school right now in suburban Columbus that will be converting their football/lacrosse stadium field over to Tahoma this coming June.

Bermudagrass is just getting started up here and you'll be seeing more of it in the near future.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> I agree it has more to do with soil temps than air temps. Anecdotally, I've heard from colleagues in the transition zone that struggle with winterkill far more on sand rootzones than native soil. Part of that is due to how quickly soil temps can fall/rise on sand rootzones compared to native soil. The other important factor is desiccation due to lack of soil moisture.
> 
> The good news is, the snow on the back side of this storm should provide enough cover to insulate and protect your Yukon.
> 
> ...


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> I agree it has more to do with soil temps than air temps. Anecdotally, I've heard from colleagues in the transition zone that struggle with winterkill far more on sand rootzones than native soil. Part of that is due to how quickly soil temps can fall/rise on sand rootzones compared to native soil. The other important factor is desiccation due to lack of soil moisture.
> 
> The good news is, the snow on the back side of this storm should provide enough cover to insulate and protect your Yukon.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's crazy to me that Lat 36 is being used in Columbus! I'm tellin' ya, there are pretty significant climate differences throughout Ohio. Look at the difference in where I'm at and up there.





Now I know this says Quincy, KY, but that's where the GPS puts me. Lol. I'm inbetween Friendship, OH and Quincy KY. And yeah I'm hoping for 2 or 3 inches of snow for that insulation, for sure.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

The farthest north I know of bermuda growing is Lafayette, Indiana. Soccer and football stadium fields at Purdue and football stadium field at the Catholic HS there.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok everyone,

What level of panic should I, or anyone else with a similar forecast, be on?

Again, yes, I know there are various freeze trials and testing done on bermuda all the time, but I'm just looking for "real" homeowners and enthusiasts input here. So.. if we see the above forecast, should it be:

1. Sit back, relax and enjoy the great indoors. Your bermuda is just fine. Calm down.
2. This is some real cold, but only expect mild (~10%-20%) winterkill come spring.
3. You should be concerned with winterkill (~30%-40%) with this cold. Spread some straw, hope for the best and have your ProPlugger ready for spring
4. This will be bad. Expect over 50% kill. You will need to plug AND overseed to recover your bermuda.
5. Give up on bermuda and switch back to (hideous) cool season grass, with lots of grass clippings in April, and brown crispiness in July.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh, and @osuturfman you said bermuda was growing in Lafayette? That's.. the Indiana one right? Lol. Well here's their forecast. :shock:



Yikes! So what should their level of concern be??


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Hmm. Bluemuda time? I mean, you do enjoy working on the lawn right?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Hmm. Bluemuda time? I mean, you do enjoy working on the lawn right?


If you're suggesting overseeding my wonderful Yukon with the often clumpy bluegrass, ... NEVER!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

andymac7 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. Bluemuda time? I mean, you do enjoy working on the lawn right?
> ...


Bluegrass is clumpy? Thought that was a fescue problem...


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > Suburban Jungle Life said:
> ...


Yeah, fescue is clumpy also. I really dislike it. But for some reason bluegrass is too, at least around here. The local golf course had bluegrass fairways and they were always bumpy, thin and looked puny in hot weather.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

andymac7 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > andymac7 said:
> ...


Well, they don't do great in summer. Hence, the mix of both. Bermuda looks great in summer and bluegrass for winter. Since they both spread, there's more maintenance and longer fert times through the year. As for bluegrass being clumpy, is that the case when it's reel mowed low? I thought it forms a more mat like appearance.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > Suburban Jungle Life said:
> ...


I think it does look better reel mowed in general, but again, I'm just going by personal experience from my local golf course. They reel mowed of course, and their BG fairways were pretty good in the spring and fall, but not good in the summer.

Anyway.. does anyone have insight for me on the upcoming temps?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Well, since I'm not getting any other replies, something tells me I need to grow a bunch of plugs indoors right away and have them ready for Spring.  I hope the winterkill isn't too bad. My low dipped last night to 0.4*. Ouch. That's some crazy cold.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

This has been discussed before. Soil temps are for more important than air temps when it relates to winter kill of Bermuda.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

@andymac7 Pull some plugs from your lawn when it warms up next week and bring them inside. Put them in a warm environment under a grow light and see if you have any green tissue in a month or so. Easiest way forecast if/how bad winterkill may be.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Less than 20F causes complete winter kill? That happens every single year and I've never noticed a problem with Bermuda dying. Maybe less than 20F for a long period of time?

Honestly, I never see a problem with Bermuda dying in the winter. Usually you may have a slower green up, but that's about all I've seen. I know I am in Alabama, but we had temps close to 0 last year and I didn't notice anything.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> @andymac7 Pull some plugs from your lawn when it warms up next week and bring them inside. Put them in a warm environment under a grow light and see if you have any green tissue in a month or so. Easiest way forecast if/how bad winterkill may be.


Great idea!! I might just try that. Yeah it's crazy huh? 4 straight days in the 60's coming up. :roll:


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> Less than 20F causes complete winter kill? That happens every single year and I've never noticed a problem with Bermuda dying. Maybe less than 20F for a long period of time?
> 
> Honestly, I never see a problem with Bermuda dying in the winter. Usually you may have a slower green up, but that's about all I've seen. I know I am in Alabama, but we had temps close to 0 last year and I didn't notice anything.


Interesting@sanders4617. I'm betting you don't have Yukon either, and it's just about the best for winterkill, as I've mentioned. So, that's encouraging.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I think even if you do have some... you can get it all filled in rather quickly. As you know, Bermuda spreads like wildfire.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

We normally get a couple days below 0° during the winter and I've never seen any winter kill. It's not something I worry about.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

J_nick said:


> We normally get a couple days below 0° during the winter and I've never seen any winter kill. It's not something I worry about.


Wow! Do you usually rebound quickly the next day though, or can it be 3 days like we've just had below freezing?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@andymac7

This winter has been fairly mild. At night we normally go below freezing but it'll warm up during the day. We've had winters where it'll be a week or so of below freezing temps with no issues.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

J_nick said:


> @andymac7
> 
> This winter has been fairly mild. At night we normally go below freezing but it'll warm up during the day. We've had winters where it'll be a week or so of below freezing temps with no issues.


Yeah I would actually still classify the winter as mild so far overall, even though the darn polar vortex broke apart in the last couple weeks. We didn't drop below 20 until almost mid January, which is pretty rare. So again, I'm surprised at the apparent underrated cold hardiness of bermuda, based on some of these comments.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Here in Raleigh we get plenty of <20* days, and I've never seen winterkill in bermudagrass.

Makes me wonder about the rest of that Tennessee study.


----------

